# Dam: 8 year old Dam OFA Good. Still good to breed?



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello. I found a breeder with all their dogs ofa. However, the Dam that I was looking at is 8 years old. The ofa on the dam is good. The ofa on the sire is normal and is also 8 years old.

I'm a little unsure of getting a puppy whose mom is older and I'm sure had many litters already. I know a breeder who retires their Dam at age 6. 

Is it okay to buy a puppy from this litter?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think that her age alone should stop you. An 8 year old female can be a great mom--if she's well cared for and in good condition. In fact, you could say it is a testament to her health that she is able to get pregnant at age 8.

But if she's not well-cared for, no matter her age, it's less than ideal.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with Blackthorn - if she is well conditioned, and taken care of an 8 year old dog (who has had previous litters) would be fine to breed. For a first litter, I would say it was too old.

I have seen 14-16 year old stud dogs who still work in ScH 3 times a week and I have seen 9 - 10 year old dams still having healthy litters, although it seems the numbers get smaller (ie 2-4 puppies), but I really think it is a testament to the health and longevity of the lines for these older dogs to be producing HEALTHY litters and being able to maintain the health themselves.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

HundenHaus- Are you related to this kennel....www.hundenhausk9workingsdogs.com ? 

As long as the bitch is well taken care of, I wouldn't think that it would matter much.


----------



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm not related to www.hundenhausk9workingsdogs.com nor related to any kennel. We are a regular family  who waited for years to have another dog until our youngest 2-legged is ready to go to school. I've been searching for years and just now heavily looking and researching on good breeders/dogs. 

Before I dived into buying a puppy, I wanted to get some advice from experts such as most of the members here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have you had a chance to visit training clubs? That is one of the best ways to make contacts/see dogs. What are your plans once you get a pup? Are you planning on doing any sportwork?


----------



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

I am currently reading more on other titles. There is a club here in San Diego and Schutzhund club as well. 

I am reading on BH title and what kind of training is required to earn the title.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The BH isn't a title, but a test....the first test that you have to get before going on to the titles. Similar to a CGC. I was just wondering if you plan on training in agility, SchH, or competitive obedience. If so, going to those venues, watching the dogs may give you info on good breeders that have dogs who excel in those venues(or all of them!)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When I am looking at a breeder, it needs to be either:

a) someone I already have a relationship with and trust

or

b) someone I can visit, look at the dogs, evaluate their condition, see how they live, etc. 

It sounds like "a" doesn't apply here, so I would advise you to go and meet the breeder, shake his/her hand, like 'em in the eye, meet their dogs, and evaluate the condition of the mom yourself. As others have said, if she's fit and healthy, age isn't a problem. If she's NOT fit and healthy it doesn't matter what age she is, she shouldn't be bred.

Keep in mind that if she's currently heavily pregnant or nursing a litter, she won't be at her best. Puppies can definitely take the best out of mom.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Any dog bred should have OFA or PennHip or a Euro A-stamp but that is just ONE criteria. There are so many other things that are equally, if not more, important. And OFA is not a guarantee..it just ups the odds of getting good hips. The articles here on selecting a breeder are very good.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Glad to hear you are not connected to them! Definitely visit the training clubs! Also deciding what lines/type of GSD you are looking for is really helpful in narrowing your search!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally I would say see for yourself and let that be your judge.
Other than that I can say that I have seen 6 year old females who are not in good condition and I have seen 10 year old in top shape. I would say how many litters has she had and if so how many puppies in each. I would not discount for age of the dog but rather what are the other factors.
My 9 year old male still jumps my 6 foot privacy fence on weekends so he wont get left at home when we go training. he is a large male at 90lbs. But my 6 year old Female was spayed because she just does not age well and I would never consider breeding her again. She had only one litter before we got her and I got a one puppy from her and she just dident recover well. So she can just lay on the couch and that's fine.
Ask questions about everything.
Good luck


----------

